# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  مجموعة خاآأمات ضوئية من تجميعي ..~

## ABU A7MED

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



مساء الورد والجوري والفل والياسمين  :bigsmile: 

صارلي فترة ما نزلت شئ بالقسم ,, فقمت جمعت مجموعة من الخامات الضوئية المميزة 

أتمني انها تعجبكم وتستفيدو منها ..


نموذج للخاماات 








لان الخامات حجمها كبير شوي قسمتها 3 مجموعات ..


المجموعة الاولي 





المجموعة الثانية





المجموعة الثالثة






تحيتي وسلامي ..~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*شكلهم نآيس يعني قصدي من النموذج حسيتهم نآيس  ..*

*يتهًنو بهم المصممين والمصممآت  ،*

*تسلم الإيدين خيو على الطرح ..ِ*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،*

*واليوم وكل يوم*  
*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ABU A7MED

> يعطيك العافية



الله يعافيكي أختي 

يسلمو على المرور :)

دمتي بخير 

تحيتي ..~

----------


## ABU A7MED

> *مرآإحب ،* 
> *شكلهم نآيس يعني قصدي من النموذج حسيتهم نآيس  ..*
> 
> *يتهًنو بهم المصممين والمصممآت  ،*
> 
> *تسلم الإيدين خيو على الطرح ..ِ*
> 
> *ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،*
> 
> ...



أهلين مراحب خيتو 

الله يعافيكي يارب 

ويسلمو على المرور المميز :)

دمتي بكل خير 

تحيتي ..~

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاء الله ع الخامات الحلووين مررره
تم تحميلهم :)
وان شاء الله استفيد منهم *_^
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

خامآات حلوووة
مشكووور خيي ع المجهود
الله يعطيك العافيه
دمت بخير..

----------


## ABU A7MED

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> ما شاء الله ع الخامات الحلووين مررره
> تم تحميلهم :)
> وان شاء الله استفيد منهم *_^
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> دمت بود



:)
يعطيكى العافية أختي 
ثانكس على المرور المميز 

دمتي بكل خير خيتو 
تحيتي ..~

----------


## ABU A7MED

> خامآات حلوووة
> مشكووور خيي ع المجهود
> الله يعطيك العافيه
> دمت بخير..



مرورك هو الاحلى أكيد  :toung: 

العفو ولو 

الله يعافيكى يارب 

دمتي بكل خير 
تحيتي ..~

----------


## همس الصمت

حلوين الخامات كتير
الله يسلم الديات يارب ابو احمد ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## ليلاس

الف شكر لك خيي على هل المجهوووود

ربي يعطيييييك العاااااااافية

ما نعدم جديدك الرااااااااائع

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليكم..
تسلم يداتك على تجميعهم تعبناك..
ماقصرت الله يسعدك يارب ويوفقك.
تم التحميل علينا بالف عافية.

----------


## ABU A7MED

همس 

ليلاس 

شمعة 

ثانكس على المرور النايس :)

يعطيكم أبلف عافية يارب 

تحيتي ..~

----------

